# Recommendation of GPS map for Mexico



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

I use my Garmin GPS to drive in Mexico. My present GPS map doesn't include all the cities in Mexico. For example, Colima. Is there a GPS map of Mexico that include the cities with the street details. Thanks. elpaso.


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

*Streets & Trips 2009*



elpaso said:


> I use my Garmin GPS to drive in Mexico. My present GPS map doesn't include all the cities in Mexico. For example, Colima. Is there a GPS map of Mexico that include the cities with the street details. Thanks. elpaso.


I used Streets & trips 2009, which comes with the GPS device, and you use it on your computer. The screen is as big as your computer screen. It will also update highways via the internet. We went from Florida to the border, and made a big loop through Mexico to Patzcuaro, Lake Chapala, Guadalajara, and back with no trouble.

I hope this helps.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot emptyhandedtraveler for the information. What I really need is a chip of Mexico that I can put in my GPS. Sincerely, elpaso.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

elpaso said:


> Thanks a lot emptyhandedtraveler for the information. What I really need is a chip of Mexico that I can put in my GPS. Sincerely, elpaso.


I think you'll find what you need from this company:

MAPAS DE MEXICO PARA GPS


----------



## lesterb-deltabc (Nov 23, 2009)

Bournemouth is absolutely correct, Bicipmapas provides the best map that I know of for Mexico, I've been using it for several years. I do however have a recommendation which is that you should go to the English language site at *mexicomaps DOT com* which is the US subsiduary of Bicimapas and provides exactly the same map with English language support in the event you happen to need that.

I wanted to make a clickable link but the Forum rules do not permit me to do so as I am a new member and for some reason am not allowed to create a hyperlink in my post so you will need to change the word DOT to a period. I'm new to this site and hoping that it is run by common sense folks who will not blacklist me from the site for finding a work-around in order to assist you.

You can download and install the Mexico map to your Garmin GPS or you can order an SD chip. Benefit of the SD chip is that you can move it from one GPS to another whereas moving the installed version is impossible. I had a major ordeal trying to get them to issue a new install code when my first GPS device failed and was replaced under warranty by Garmin. A letter from Garmin finally convinced them to give me a new code.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*GPS map for Mexico*

Thank you very much, bournemouth. I believe this is what I am looking for. elpaso


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*GPS map for Mexico*



lesterb-deltabc said:


> Bournemouth is absolutely correct, Bicipmapas provides the best map that I know of for Mexico, I've been using it for several years. I do however have a recommendation which is that you should go to the English language site at *mexicomaps DOT com* which is the US subsiduary of Bicimapas and provides exactly the same map with English language support in the event you happen to need that.
> 
> I wanted to make a clickable link but the Forum rules do not permit me to do so as I am a new member and for some reason am not allowed to create a hyperlink in my post so you will need to change the word DOT to a period. I'm new to this site and hoping that it is run by common sense folks who will not blacklist me from the site for finding a work-around in order to assist you.
> 
> You can download and install the Mexico map to your Garmin GPS or you can order an SD chip. Benefit of the SD chip is that you can move it from one GPS to another whereas moving the installed version is impossible. I had a major ordeal trying to get them to issue a new install code when my first GPS device failed and was replaced under warranty by Garmin. A letter from Garmin finally convinced them to give me a new code.


Thank you lesterb-deltabc for the heads up. I believe this to be a site that has a bunch of common sense folks who help each other. elpaso


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

elpaso said:


> I use my Garmin GPS to drive in Mexico. My present GPS map doesn't include all the cities in Mexico. For example, Colima. Is there a GPS map of Mexico that include the cities with the street details. Thanks. elpaso.


Only Garmin choice that I know of is Navigator. They have a new version. You can go online and surf to see if has what you want.


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

*GPS Map*



conklinwh said:


> Only Garmin choice that I know of is Navigator. They have a new version. You can go online and surf to see if has what you want.


Thanks for your information conklinwh about Garmin. I will give it a look. elpaso.


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for all this information . It should help many.

Thanks
Steve


----------

